# Erik Paulson Reveals Why There Is Beef Between Lombard And Josh Barnett



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Would have been great to see the 30 something minute sparring session.


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

woah

maybe barnett can meet him at 235 for a catch weight?


----------

